# Superstations



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

What is your opinions about DirecTV people receiving the superstations (KTLA, WSBK, WPIX, WWOR, KWGN) if the merger goes thru? Will we be able to get them right after the merger is approved, or will it be later, or will they discontinue them for both services? Thanks you.

Brad
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

I think superstation availability will vary from market to market.

If Directv is willing to handle blackouts, they might offer them in more areas.

Comcast in Vineland, NJ (Cumberland County) still carries WPIX 11 but WPIX 11 is subject to blackout. WPIX is the only NY local available in that area via cable. Even afternoon cartoons (Kids WB!) are subject to blackout, as local WPHL requests blackouts. In Burlington, Camden, Gloucester, and Salem Counties, WPIX is not on Comcast anymore. These are the South Jersey counties closest to Philly and Wilmington.

Vineland is supposedly 35 miles as the crow flies from Philly, but its more like over an hour drive, and is close to the Jersey Shore in WMGM 40 area, and WMGM 103.7 and the AC radio stations come in. However its still a quite far drive from Atlantic City also. Its about halfway but far from both. I live about 30 minutes from there. Reception of all Philly stations is good, except the Low Power WFPA 28 Telefutura and the Lehigh/Berks (Allentown/Reading) stations are nonexistant.

Here's a map of the area I'm referring to

I think Dish made sure to put WPHL 17 (WB) with 3,6,10 on the 110 slot, and supers are an extra cost item, so WPHL hasnt requested blackout for WPIX on Echostar, but for the small community in Vineland (really small area) , WPHL felt they needed to blackout. The other Philly stations also request blackouts.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Who knows, people have predicted the demise of superstation availability for years. But they seem as resilient as a tobacco company.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

It is hard to say at this point, I do not think anyone really knows. I think at first the New E* will still offer the Supers at the 119 location only and in the current DVB compresion format, available to all subs with equipment capable of receiving them. I think that current D* subs who also own current E* receivers or a new duel-speak receiver with a dish pointed to 119 and a subscription to a core D* programming package will be able to subscribe to the Superstation package for the current $4.99 price without having to pay the $5 access fee, since at that time we will all be one big happy family , same goes for the E* International channels.

On the flip side of the coin I also believe that the professional seasonal sports packages (NFLST, NBAST, WNBAST, NHLCI, MLBSP) will initially remain at the 101 location in the current D* dss compresion format available to all subs with equipment to receive them. I think that current E* subs who also own current D* receivers or new duel-speak receivers and a dish pointed to 101 and a subscription to an E* core programming package will be able to purchase any of the Sports packages that is currently exclusive to D*. Any one who has the equipment to see all orbital locations and both forms of encryption and compression should be able to purchase all PPV’s, channels and packages offered in any format.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I could not care less about the Superstations because, due to the FCC Syndicated Exclusivity rule, much of what is carried on DBS and CATV is alternative programming, which covers over the actual programs that the station is televising. WWOR, in particular, is worthless because almost all of their programs fall into this category. Customers receiving WWOR as a Superstation get to watch ancient old programs that have been off network for decades. To see an example of this situation you can go the WGN website and find the schedule of programming. Then go to their WGN Superstation link and see the difference. WGN uses such cover programs as "Family Matters", and other oldies. The only Superstation that is not subject to this type of program substitution is TBS because they had the foresight to insist on no covers and include that clause in all of their contracts for syndicated programming.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like the supers for one main reason, Non local news!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The 5 stations on the Superstations package are exactly what you get on the station off the air in the 4 cities.

The two "superstations" on AT100

WGN Superstation is different than WGN 9 for about 60% of the program schedule but many of the same programs are on at different times.

WTBS is the some OTA affiliate of TBS Superstation the cable network so 99% of the programming is the same on cable as it is over the air in Atlanta.

See ya
Tony


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Due to the FCC syndicated exclusivity rule Rusty mentions above the SS pack may have to go. E* says they don't have the resources & don't make enough on this package to start administering blackouts for syndicated shows with different schedules in so many different cities, etc.

So right now they continue to offer it as long as it keeps a "low profile" and no complaints or suits are filed. You will notice that they do not advertise or promote it and it hasn't been in any of the sales literature for a couple of years.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In a few cities whole stations are unvailable. My family LOVES the supers. theyaare the biggest single reason i went with E*.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *In a few cities whole stations are unvailable. My family LOVES the supers. theyaare the biggest single reason i went with E*. *


Amen to that. When I switched from C-Band to DBS, that was one of the main reasons why I went with Dish.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Same here. I wanted Star Trek...and WPIX took care of that fix at the time. And better yet, it was part of the basic package (AT50 for $25/mo)

See ya
Tony


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

FYI....Starchoice www.starchoice.com & ExpressVu www.expressvu.com mini-dish systems offer TBS, WGN, WSBK, KTLA & WPIX :hi:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If the supers go Im getting my self an BEV 2700 and an 18" dish and a grey market subscription to BEV. I'll miss KWGN and WWOR but WGN on BEV is the Chicago feed which will make up the difference for me.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

The NY-LA with other supers stations was one major reason I got Dish Net. I qualified originally for ABC, NBC, CBS (E&W) plus 5 Supers. 

Later did I figure out, this was not the way the network owned stations in Philadelphia would like me to view my programming, watching Television from another market.

Now, I'm satisfied with 15-channel local Philadelphia package with DirecTiVo with Total Choice Plus. Would like Comcast SportsNet. DirecTV is not making money doing local channels in Philadelphia without Comcast SportsNet, and really shouldnt have done locals here if they are if they knew mustcarry wouldnt be overturned. I have Dish Net. also setup and get the Vision Channel though that may require AT 50 one day.

I think Dish Network has a better overall channel selection, they just lost me not working to create a DishNetTiVo and having poor problems with Dishplayer. Comcast Digital Cable is competitive here, they carry few channels not on DirecTV or Dish, but I think Dish is cool carrying the channels like Vision Channel that neither DirecTV or Comcast would think about carrying. Dish caters to carrying niche channels also, that DirecTV and Comcast havent even bothered. 

One thing that stinks is if a customer wants RTPi, Comcast SportsNet and say National Geographic Channel, they'd have to subcribe to all three basic packages from Dish, Comcast, and DirecTV. If they want G4 or HBO Zone, they'd need Digital Cable, Dish and DirecTV's basic package. That would mean paying for a channel like CNN, TNT, ESPN 3 times! or any network duplicacated, just to get the other programming.

A merger would be good for a subscriber like this. A merger has be done though in a way so its to the benefit of most subscribers.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm not sure about Comcast's line up in Philly, but here in Indy National Geographic is part of the digital basic package, just added it about a month ago...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, for a limited time only(I'm sure), I get WGN-TV, WPWR-TV and WTTW-TV Chicago local stations, via Mpeg2/DVB FTA receiver from EchoStar 5.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I went with Dish in September, 2001 because I was A. fed up with AT&T Broadband, B. they had a fee-less PVR, and C. They had both Sacramento locals plus the UPN/WB superstations (partially for _Buffy, The Vampire Slayer_ and _Angel_, plus the upcoming series _Enterprise_).

I am hoping to keep the Superstations pack because of time-shifting reasons (east coast feeds). But, if they go, cie la vie. I just have to keep a closer eye on the local UPN station's schedule due to Kings basketball.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

btw, is walking under a ladder considered a superstation???


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ray_Clum _
> *I'm not sure about Comcast's line up in Philly, but here in Indy National Geographic is part of the digital basic package, just added it about a month ago... *


Same here. Thanks for the info, I didnt know this before I checked just recently. Comcast still has a way to go, I would like History International, DIY atleast then maybe Biography, Travel Channel, FOX Sports World then their wouldnt be much D* has over Comcast here in terms of basic/digital basic channels. 
All News Channel is much like CNN Headline,
Newsworld I dont regularly watch, nor do I watch Health Net., boomerang, Oxygen, PBS Kids, WE, although its a cool bonus to get them. Comcast charges more here than DirecTV does for comparative offerings, and Comcast raises rates once a year.


----------

